
Google Thinks I’m Dead (I know otherwise) - MaysonL
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/16/business/google-thinks-im-dead.html?_r=0
======
noncoml
"Google Thinks I'm Dead"

"A search for “Rachel Abrams” revealed that Google had mashed my picture from
The New York Times’s website with the Wikipedia entry for a better-known
writer with the same name, who died in 2013."

I don't know what Google thinks of you, but I think less of you because of
your click-bait. You lie purposefully on your headline, and admit it in the
first paragraph, to get more attention.

------
kurthr
Assuming the NYTimes owned the headshot copyright, a DMCA takedown notice
might have been sufficient.

~~~
tetromino_
I'm not sure about that. A low-res photo to illustrate a dead person seems
like a good example of fair use: displaying a thumbnail in a search engine has
already been ruled transformative by US courts; a low-res image does not
significantly affect the original's market value; and since the person is dead
(in Google's opinion), obtaining a photo under other licensing terms may well
be impossible. So Google could decide to challenge the DMCA takedown.

------
BrandoElFollito
I once wanted to correct a simple error in Google Maps (a library in my city
was mixed up with a stadium, they were on the wrong sides of a road, facing
each other).

I sent via Google Maps a correction which was rejected "after review". WTF, I
told myself and fought back. They said then that it was "personnaly reviewed
by someone", to what I replied that I "personally bike there everyday". I then
sent a screenshot of their own Streetview and selfies of mine.

After a few months they magically approved the change.

It is sad to see such reactions when they (also) rely on user-provided
information.

OpenStreetMap took me a few moments to update (and actually put these entities
there, the canvas was already available)

------
spikedavis
You're better off with Google thinking you're dead.

